# Door locks



## johni53 (Feb 10, 2010)

I have an 05 6spd and my question is this: Is there a setting that automatically locks the doors when the car is put in gear, then unlocking them when the car is turned off? Saw a thread where an 04 with automatic can do that but haven't as yet been able to do it with my manual tranny.


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

My 2006 does it but I have the auto tranny. Put it in gear, doors lock. Put it back in park, doors unlock. Was that way from the factory. I didn't adjust anything.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

johni53 said:


> I have an 05 6spd and my question is this: Is there a setting that automatically locks the doors when the car is put in gear, then unlocking them when the car is turned off? Saw a thread where an 04 with automatic can do that but haven't as yet been able to do it with my manual tranny.


That's not an available option on the 6 speed cars.


----------

